# Snips.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am interested what snips you blokes use. The ones on the left and and the bottom of the pics are awesome, they are about 8 years old. I wish I could get another pair but it looks like they have been discontinued. The other pair IMO are a poor excuse for a pair of snips.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

The Wiss seems to be the brand of choice around here. I have the yellow handled strait cutters and the red handled offsets. :yes:

I tend to use the yellow ones more but others I know only use the red.

I have seen some of those Irwin left behind at jobsites with broken springs!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I use Irwin stainless cutters, I mainly use them on softer metals but they are tough enough to trim down a stainless corner trowel.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Same as Mudshark the drywaller,,, the yellow wiss

But bought the fatmax yellow snips last time, year old so far:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been told the Wiss used to be made in the USA but lately are made in China. :chinese:

There is also a lot of no name brand cheap knockoffs of the Wiss but they are garbage. irate:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

We don't get Wiss here (I don't think so anyway), but Fatmax would be my next choice if no Irwins were available.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> We don't get Wiss here (I don't think so anyway), but Fatmax would be my next choice if no Irwins were available.


I think we do have wiss?? An engineering tool store has em here, I think?? Ive have a few different pairs, The real tin snips, Those Irwins, Havent had the best run from em, You sure need to hold them right to cut a bead dont you.


----------



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

i use midwest. theyre pretty legit, lasted a good 5 years


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this kind of snips I use for beads. the best on the market,very light and sharp.for frame or smth else same like everybody


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Red wiss for bullnose, yellow for square or straight cuts. I also have fatmaxs but they are fairly new, wiss have been the standard here forever


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a pair of these Malco, they're pretty sweet. I also have a pair of the Fat Max and I must say, the Fat Max snips are the best big brand snips I have tried. Not as good as the Malco, but nice snips.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I have a pair of these Malco, they're pretty sweet. I also have a pair of the Fat Max and I must say, the Fat Max snips are the best big brand snips I have tried. Not as good as the Malco, but nice snips.



The profile of those look very similar to my Irwins that have done a lot of work. I will have to check them out. I dont know why Irwin changed the profile because the old ones are great, the newer ones:furious:.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

These are my company standard!
You just can't beat the price on these Stanley Fat Max tin snips!
2 for 10$ at Home Depot!







http://www.homedepot.ca/product/fatmax-2-pack-of-straight-snips/996894

As compared to $17 for a pair of Wiss.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/wiss-9-3-4-snips-straight/900888

Granted, wiss are the better snips, but what the hell do I care!?
Majority of my snips get lost on job sites, rusted from the cold or get dropped and beat up.
I'll gladly take Stanley any day. I still have like 5 un-opened packs from 2 years ago. They we're on sale at the time and I was like "OMG!  That's an amazing deal!" So I bought like 15 packs. 
Not long after, because they sold so many, they just made that the normal price. Haha!

So if anyone wants a good deal, Home Depot. 2 for $10 for those Stanley Fat Max snips.
This tip brought to you by PT :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've had these in my hand All day long... [wiss] I think there around 5 years old now ,and will still cut paper.

When someone ask if I have a pair of snips they can borrow...I say yes and No you cant borrow my snips .
I dont loan out my snips or the money collecter..Anything else I have you can use.. feel free.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Wiss yellow snips all the way!! They work perfectly for cutting bullnose, kerf, or any other kind of corner trim I've come across.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I used the Wiss snips for years, but after getting those Irwin snips I have not gone back.
After 8 years they can still cut metal and paper like this.
One difference I can see between the Wiss and the Irwin is that the wiss are serrated and the Irwin's are smooth.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have lenox snips. they are super. my yellow and green wiss snips are dull. not suitable for bead anymore.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Wiss yellow snips all the way!! They work perfectly for cutting bullnose, kerf, or any other kind of corner trim I've come across.


Agreed ! Seems the rustier they get the better they get.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Granted, ......are the better snips, but what the hell do I care!?
> Majority of my snips get lost on job sites, rusted from the cold or get dropped and beat up.


I do care.for me snips are a very important toy specially when you have to cut very precisely.for the snips I showed in #9 I paid $30 one year ago and still cut like new ones, no rust(it's stainless steel), light and small enough to fit in my pocket so don't get lost easily.so at the end of the day think it's worthy to pay $30 for a good toy then $10 monthly for......


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> The profile of those look very similar to my Irwins that have done a lot of work. I will have to check them out. I dont know why Irwin changed the profile because the old ones are great, the newer ones:furious:.


The only note regarding these snips, you'll want to abrade the handles....they're a touch glossy, and if you have dry hands they can be slippery.

Also, judging from PT's photo of Fat Max snips, they've changed their handle design....that new handle looks like it sucks. I have an older style that is super comfortable and has kept a razor edge for years.

Have I ever mentioned how much I like sharp stuff?:whistling2:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I used the yellow Wiss snips for years, and had a couple Irwins. Both styles worked fine, but this last time I bought some of the Millwaukees. I really like them, and they match my drill and radio:thumbsup:.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I used the yellow Wiss snips for years, and had a couple Irwins. Both styles worked fine, but this last time I bought some of the Millwaukees. I really like them, and they match my drill and radio:thumbsup:.


I was just looking at these snips tonight....I'm liking the idea of the flush mounted nut at the blades. That seems to be the worst spot on other snips for hanging up on the material.


----------

